# Any reviews on Von Hausa Wisenbaker ?



## aghomi (Jul 20, 2014)

I am considering getting a puppy from Von Haus Wisenbaker in VA remotely. Website seems very legit. Any comments based on personal experience or reputation would be deeply appreciated .


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread can help you to make an informed decision; http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My bitch has Zamp blood as well.....seems like that dog was kept busy. I noticed Volvo is a Zamp grandson.

Can't complain about the structure, drive and capabilities she has....I would consider her "nerves" less than superior however...but would not consider this a deal breaker by any means. Certainly athletic and strong hinds. Deep muzzled of course which seems somewhat typical of Zamp's gentics....typical of many WGSLs...I guess.

The Zampmeister seems to be quality...but of course I do have a bias...LOL


SuperG


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

$3500 for a puppy from a sire that only has a BH? They look like nice WGSL dogs but IMO very over priced and some of the stats are misleading. They have one female labeled "vice siegerin", but she was VP2 in a puppy class at a club level show and they are asking $7500, no titles. My understanding is that the Vice Siegerin would be the V2 female from the working class (or VA2 if we're actually talking about a national show).


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a previous thread on this kennel, it used to be named Von Haus Hans.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/143385-vonhaushans-virginia.html


----------



## Elsa2 (Sep 14, 2014)

I purchased my girl from Von Haus Wisenbaker and I am very pleased. She is a healthy dog with an excellent temperament (she loves adults and kids of all ages), beautiful structure and rich black and red color. When I acquired her at 9 weeks old she was very healthy, friendly and clean. All of the dogs at Von Haus Wisenbaker have excellent temperaments, are kept very clean and are all very healthy. I also had a litter of pups sired by Volvo vom Elzmundungsraum and met this dog in person- very nice dog, excellent sound temperament, excellent conformation, very strong and masculine head and he has his BH title and is a certified therapy dog. All of my pups sired by Volvo have very sound temperament and are highly intelligent, one out of the litter is a certified therapy dog (his owner takes him out to public places on a daily basis- he is very calm, well-behaved and he adores people and kids), another two of the pups went to homes with young children. I have seen no aggression what so ever in any of the dogs at Von Haus Wisenbaker nor in any of the offspring of Volvo. The breeder of Von Haus Wisenbaker is exceptional in that she breeds her females to the elite world class VA rated dogs that are currently being shown in Germany. She also goes above most breeders by feeding her dogs and puppies an expensive high quality all natural raw diet. She devotes much time and money to her dogs and this is reflected in the beauty and condition of every single one of her dogs and the puppies she produces. Every time I speak with her she always answers my questions with exceptional knowledge about this breed. In my opinion, she is the top breeder of the West German Show line german shepherd and for anyone interested in a gorgeous top quality GSD I highly recommend Von Haus Wisenbaker. You can read numerous testimonials from others on the Von Haus Wisenbaker website.


----------



## OlgaLovesGus (Sep 26, 2015)

*Compliments of Gustavo*

Our experience with Alena from Von Haus Wisenbaker: In our opinion she has been exceptional to work with. Full of integrity and has honored everything she proposed to us when purchasing our dog from her. She has an outstanding reputation for her knowledge of the German Shepherd breed. She personally went to Germany and picked up our puppy and within three months we received the documents from Germany showing the birth information including parents and siblings. I have previously owned 11 German Shepherds and our current dog Gustavo has been an incredible dog to work with and love. He has been worked with and trained by us since a pup. He is a beautiful dog with rich colors of red, gold and black. People stop us all the time to admire his beauty and he is photographed at stop lights when he rides in the car. Gus displays a very high degree of intelligence and learning capabilities with nothing more than love, patience and praising. Gus has an incredible temperament, he travels with us everywhere we go including vacationing to the beach, he’s the perfect house guest. He rides with me daily in my travels for business. He is a true companion and friend and is very socialized and well mannered. We are very proud of him and we are also very honored and proud of Alena’s work ethic and her breeding business. We personally went to pick up our dog at Alena’s house in northern Virginia. We immediately noticed how much control and knowledge she had over this wonderful breed. As we walked in her home, we were greeted by several grown German Shepherds and in the middle of these lovely animals was our puppy. Traveling by car from Atlanta we had a long ride, Alena furnished us with enough puppy food for our trip and gave us valuable information of do’s and don’ts for the first year of training. She also advised us on a healthy diet and the importance of nutrients. During the first year we had questions, and Alena has always been there for us by answering questions immediately and giving us professional advice. We have had Gus for three years and we will be ordering another German Shepherd from her in the near future . If you are looking for a Top quality German Shepherd dog and breeder this is definitely your place, We give Alena and Von Haus Wisenbaker 5 Gold Stars!


----------



## sneezemd (Sep 27, 2015)

I would buy again from Von Haus Wisenbaker. Andor is my five year old male. He is the son of Pirka (Athena's Mother too) and is Athena's Full Brother from the same litter. Andor's is father is Kwantum Vom Klostermoor, a son of Zamp, making him Zamp's grandson too.

Andor has an excellent temperament. On the Fourth of July he has sat with us as the fireworks were shot off, not at all nervous. I'm sure that he would have been a fine police dog. My veterinarian has commented that Andor has the best temperament that he has ever seen in a German Shepherd. Andor is a therapy dog and visits the elderly in nursing homes. When he is surrounded by children poking him, even accidentally poking him in the eye, he is gentle. I brought him to school and allowed the children to socialize with him from 10 weeks on, so he is very comfortable. I have had a total of seven german shepherds. Andor is the best one. He is a good watch dog when needed, and he knows when he is needed. I spent a great deal of time training him. He lives in the house with us and he sleeps next to me. He is really part of the family. Just like a child, a dog needs time with his family, so if you purchase one of these precious dogs, make sure you have the time to properly socialize him and you will have the BEST dog ever. I do not feed my dog anything but homemade food. If I can talk my husband into another "child", I will purchase from Von Haus Weisenbaker again. I have called and emailed for advice and have been very happy with this breeder, extremely happy. All my questions have been answered with excellent advice. I send Andor's family a photo on every birthday. I wish he would live forever, because I absolutely love this dog and this line. I love the German Line. Susan


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Well its about time.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Seems like a lot of first time posters in one thread to me.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

DobbyDad said:


> Seems like a lot of first time posters in one thread to me.


I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

really?
3 first time posters and ONE writing style .


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Lobo dog said:


> I was thinking the same thing....


 Same here


----------



## Elsa2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Carmen, these are in fact three different people who have gotten a dog from Alena from Von Haus Wisenbaker and are very happy! Why do you automatically assume that these posts were written by the same person? Before leaving a comment please make sure it's factual!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I didn't automatically assume.

the answers were formulaic , seemed prompted, too many at once to be spontaneous ,
tried to make sense of why a post that first surfaced in 07-19-2014 with little response, suddenly had a burst of interest , co-incidentally from 3 people , each having a dog from
this kennel.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

carmspack said:


> really?
> 3 first time posters and ONE writing style .


Yep. Even the response of the second time poster. We just find it a coincidence.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if I were a teacher reading turned in reports or projects I would take the 3 writers and have them in separate rooms and ask them to write.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Elsa2 said:


> Carmen, these are in fact three different people who have gotten a dog from Alena from Von Haus Wisenbaker and are very happy! Why do you automatically assume that these posts were written by the same person? Before leaving a comment please make sure it's factual!


Why is it that the post was initially made in July of 2014, you joined right around that time, apparently have a great relationship with this breeder and are just now commenting? Is there currently a litter on the ground?


Never mind, just went to the website. Teacup anything tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## Elsa2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sabis mom, there was a recent comment this month that someone had purchased a dog from Von Haus Wisenbaker and made the claim that he was aggressive as well as all of his litter mates at two years old. This person also made the accusation that the breeder is intentionally breeding for "biters", this statement is false and I felt the need to share my experience with this kennel. I have personally seen all of her dogs and they are all of excellent temperament.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

needed to see what Sabis mom meant by teacup anything so did visit the web site ---

$8,500 and $5,000 for little baby puppies -- faint ---
German Shepherd Puppies & Dogs for sale| Virginia | Available Puppies


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Elsa2 said:


> Sabis mom, there was a recent comment this month that someone had purchased a dog from Von Haus Wisenbaker and made the claim that he was aggressive as well as all of his litter mates at two years old. This person also made the accusation that the breeder is intentionally breeding for "biters", this statement is false and I felt the need to share my experience with this kennel. I have personally seen all of her dogs and they are all of excellent temperament.


 
Please don't sugarcoat this. I would rather buy a puppy from a BYB breeding their 'nice pets', then ever purchase a pup from someone calling themselves a great breeder who is breeding Teacups. The prices are outrageous for the GSD's, and as a Yorkie fan and a dog lover I find the Teacups offensive and ignorant. NO respectable, responsible breeder would even condone that, never mind do it themselves.


----------



## Elsa2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Carmen, the original thread was asking for personal experience with this kennel as someone was interested in getting a puppy. Your comment about the price of the dogs is irrelevant.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

One thing I notice is there's a consistency in the temperaments. No matter what they're doing, the level of focus, intensity, and general drive remains very constant. 3 different videos showing it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPYqpcRQC34

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3BQSSwmIA0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snVmVRV3FdQ

World Class.


----------



## Elsa2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sabis mom, this is a GERMAN SHEPHERD FORUM. Again, the original thread asked for anyone who had personal experience with this kennel. Giving your opinion about the yorkies is irrelevant, you even writing on this thread is irrelevant as you have never purchased a dog from Von Haus Wisenbaker.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Elsa2 said:


> Sabis mom, this is a GERMAN SHEPHERD FORUM. Again, the original thread asked for anyone who had personal experience with this kennel. Giving your opinion about the yorkies is irrelevant, you even writing on this thread is irrelevant
> *as you have never purchased a dog from Von Haus Wisenbaker*.


And I never would.
The original thread was posted a year ago, with no responses. 
Your claim to be defending them is funny since the thread was long gone until it was resurrected by YOU. 
You have tried to shut Carmen down repeatedly, and don't like anyone burying your praise. 
I have no doubt that if I had said I loved the website, and the puppies looked fabulous my comments would be most welcome, without any personal experience. This whole thing was a set up to promote a breeder, nothing more.
Snake Oil.


----------



## Elsa2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sabis Mom, I am not sugarcoating anything, I am only stating my personal experience with this breeder as that is what the ORIGINAL thread asked. I would find any comments by you (positive or negative) insignificant since you have never gotten a dog from Von Haus Wisenbaker. You have no personal experience with this breeder, why do you continue to comment?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The original poster asked a year ago. Did you get that part? Don't think they've ever been back either. So ... you're talking to ... who exactly?


----------



## ZeusIsBest (Sep 27, 2015)

I've done a LOT of research on German shepherd breeders in the States and finally selected Von Haus Wisenbaker. But the final decision wasn't made until our visit to VA. Alena's dogs were beautiful, healthy looking and very well behaved. Even my skeptical and rather stingy husbund was convinced -this is it. We decided to get a puppy from the litter sired by Nino von Tronje.Three months later we got our pup. Zeus is everything we hoped for. He is healthy, strong, very beautiful.People stop us on the street to compliment our dog! He is good with both adults and kids. He is worth every penny we paid. Yes, I would recommend to go with Von Haus Wisenbaker


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, another first-time poster. The chances that each of these separate puppy owners, just managed to find this site and post their very first post within a two day period is pretty out there. The chance that the one other newbie that posted is up to a whopping six posts in a year's time, all of them between yesterday and today, sounds like someone is doing damage control.

This doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling about the ethics of such a breeder.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> People stop us on the street to compliment our dog!


Awesome. That's worth a few grand right there.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Over all it is a great kennel and I got a real sturdy working line yorkie that I plan to do IPO with. Look forward to posting vids of my boy in action. Real Hard hitter. You ever see a decoy soil his suit then you know what I'm talking about.

One thing I hate is people dis-respecting Yorkies so watch out y'all


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

To all he first time posters: it is so easy to see through all this. Quite entertaining I must say. Especially when they seem to come out of the woodwork.
Looks like the breeder has rounded up 4 people already to defend the business.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

MadLab said:


> Over all it is a great kennel and I got a real sturdy working line yorkie that I plan to do IPO with. Look forward to posting vids of my boy in action. Real Hard hitter. You ever see a decoy soil his suit then you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> One thing I hate is people dis-respecting Yorkies so watch out y'all


 OMG I almost cried laughing at IPO tea cup Yorkie, good one MadLab.
On a more serious note I went and checked out their dogs and they are some very nice GSD's. However I wish the breeder would explain the reason for charging $8,500 price tag for a pup.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

MishkasMom said:


> However I wish the breeder would explain the reason for charging $8,500 price tag for a pup.


They did: "they are cuddly and think they are lap dogs". It is on their website.
I know plenty of Chihuahuas in the local shelters with the same description. Just stating facts here.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

MishkasMom said:


> OMG I almost cried laughing at IPO tea cup Yorkie, good one MadLab.
> On a more serious note I went and checked out their dogs and they are some very nice GSD's. However I wish the breeder would explain the reason for charging $8,500 price tag for a pup.




For the 8,500 they are asking for a Ballack pup, I could have flown to Germany, had a fabulous vacation (probably could have brought my husband too!) and picked up my Ballack son to bring him home instead of having him shipped (btw he is the best







:wub: )

Not gonna be too hard to find Ballack progeny these days (and you certainly won't have to spend $8,500).


----------



## aghomi (Jul 20, 2014)

*Von Haus Wisenbaker Kennel*

I would like to share my experience dealing with Alena at Wisenbaker kennel in VA. I got my pup exactly one year ago at 12 weeks. Alena showed the utmost professionalism during information gathering and transaction. She continues to be readily available when a questions rises. I received Lexi via cargo shipment. We picked her based on detailed personality traits described by Alena. I was very particular what trait I was looking for in a dog. I was searching for a pure GSD with calm temperament, I have two small kids. Lexi has been nothing but pure joy and she has exceeded all our expectations. We could not have asked for a better GSD. She exhibits excellent prey drive in training. She has sound nerves and could teach an intense working-line GSD some manners. I am often asked by strangers where I got her since she looks gorgeous. She's been healthy and the hips and elbow XRAY's at 10 months of age excluded dysplasia. I would give Alena my strongest recommendation and would certainly get another dog from her, hopefully no sooner than 14 years from now.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why is the writing style so similar ? all of them .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Old thread. 

ADMIN


----------

